# squidGuard reports?



## klabacita (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi.

Guys, those running SquidGuard, what programs are you using to get reports?

Thanks.


----------



## Abriel (Oct 10, 2013)

www/sarg


----------



## klabacita (Oct 10, 2013)

I had seen sarg, will be the only one available?


----------

